
Delayed_action: rails gem to queue long running actions and avoid timeouts - tarr11
https://github.com/mvcodeclub/delayed_action
======
tarr11
Just published this gem, it was born of frustration with lots of long running
admin requests that would timeout on rails.

Let me know if you have any feedback, hopefully it could be helpful.

